# AK-47 origin



## Ravage (Jun 30, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O35jrFkTUE"]YouTube - AK-47[/ame]

yeah, only after a while you start to listen to her and not stare at her..... :cool:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 30, 2008)

She is freaking hot!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 1, 2008)

I just creamed myself. :cool:


----------



## skeeter (Jul 10, 2008)

It is things like this that make it obvious to me why you are unsuccessful Ravage lol


----------



## Ravage (Jul 10, 2008)

How come ? :uhh:


----------



## skeeter (Jul 10, 2008)

all the hot chick vids turn most grls off lol


----------



## Ravage (Jul 10, 2008)

I never talk about my military interests when trying to pick up a chick


----------



## skeeter (Jul 11, 2008)

good plan! I haven't been any form of successful talking weapons with girls.


----------

